# GEORGIA | Railways



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Tbilisi Bypass Project is the project of the XXI century*
> Tuesday, 25 May 2010
> 
> On the territory of Lilo construction of a railway line has began. Construction of the new railway line was established by Mayor of Tbilisi Gigi Ugulava and Director General of “Georgian Railway” LLC Irakli Ezugbaia.
> ...


http://www.railway.ge/index.php?opt...5:-xxi-&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=50&lang=en


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Modernized train to travel to adjacent village to Tskhinvali*
> 22.07.10
> A new modernized train is moving from Tbilisi to Nikozi, the adjacent village to Russian-occupied Tskhinvali district. The old train carrying out the trip was not able to get to Nikozi village, as the railway line was damaged. By financial assistance of the Georgian Railway Department, the damaged sector of the railway line was reconstructed several months ago and the tip can be carried out without hindrances now.
> Ticket price for the new train has not changed, it costs GEL 1. Presentation of the new staff of the train was held in Gori railway station on Thursday. Along with locals, Governor for Shida Kartli Region and representatives of teh Georgian Railway Department travelled to Nikozi village by the new train.


http://rustavi2.com/news/news_text.php?id_news=37969&pg=1&im=main&ct=0&wth=


----------



## MarkO (Nov 29, 2006)

*GEORGIAN RAILWAY MAP*

is there a current map of the network please?


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

MarkO said:


> is there a current map of the network please?












But in this map don´t show all stations^^


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Passenger trains will run on an accelerated schedule*
> 
> The Georgian railway actively prepares for summer season. Since June 14th additional services will be offered to passengers – with the purpose of service improvement and movement optimization the train schedule is being changed. In comparison with the previous schedule, travel time is reduced by 1 hour and 20 minutes.
> The express train will start running from Kutaisi to Makhinjauri and deliver passengers in 2 hours and 45 minutes. New train will serve passengers in direction of Tbilisi-Poti and Tbilisi-Makhinjauri, which will also run on an accelerated schedule.


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Baku-Tbilisi-Kars Railways construction continues*
> By Messenger Staff
> Monday, August 30
> The commencement of operations of the Baku-Tbilisi-Kars railway is of great importance to Azerbaijan, Georgia and Turkey. According to the opinion of these three countries, this will be a very significant route for transporting cargo from Europe to China and vice versa. Georgia in particular believes that this railway could be yet another excellent example of regional cooperation together with Baku-Tbilisi-Ceyhan and Baku-Tbilisi-Erzerum oil and gas pipelines. Turkish President Abdullah Gul also highlighted the importance of the project during his recent visit to Baku on August 16. He mentioned that using these railways both goods and people can travel between China, Central Asia, as far as London by train, and that the project is being observed with great interest by China and Kazakhstan. The Turkish President mentioned that the railway will open in 2012 and it is envisaged that during its first year it will carry 1 million passengers and 6 million tonnes of cargo. The railway will have branches, one of which will be from Kars to the Azeri territory of Nakhchevan, which is separated from Azerbaijan's main territory by Armenia. Work on the construction of different segments of the railway is underway. Turkish Transport Minister, Binali Yildirim stated that work on the Kars-Nakhchevan branch will coincide with the Akhalkalaki-Kars main railway.
> ...


http://www.messenger.com.ge/issues/2181_august_30_2010/2181_edit.html


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Azerbaijan to invest to $1 billion in increase of railway oil transit*
> 
> Baku, Fineko/abc.az. Azerbaijan, Georgia and Kazakhstan have agreed on development of railway transportation of oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Georgian Railways carries more than 600,000 passengers*
> 
> The number of passengers transferred by Georgian Railways for the last two month period exceeded 600 000.
> 
> ...


http://www.messenger.com.ge/issues/2186_september_6_2010/2186_news_in_brief.html


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Georgian Railway will assume additional transportation on the South Caucasus route*
> September 10, 2010
> The work meeting of the high level representatives of Georgian, Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan economic groups has been held in Tbilisi.
> 
> ...


http://www.railway.ge/?web=0&action=news&lang=eng&npid=80


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Railway will assume new transportation on the South Caucasus route*
> September 10, 2010
> The work meeting of the high level representatives of Georgian, Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan economic groups has been held in Tbilisi.
> 
> ...


http://www.railway.ge/?web=0&action=news&npid=80&lang=eng


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *
> This year tourist season became very successful for Georgian Railway*
> September 16, 2010
> Despite the fact that the active fase of the summer tourist season is over, the flow of passengers on the Erevan-Makhinjauri-Erevan route has not been decreased yet. Thus, at the instance of tourists, Georgian Railway has prolonged passenger trains operation on the route of Erevan-Makhinjauri-Erevan for two more weeks.
> ...


http://www.railway.ge/?action=news&lang=eng&npid=82


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Within the Project of modernization of the railway 12 475 m of new railway track are already made*
> November 02, 2010
> Works on packing of ways on railway modernization Project “From Batumi in Tbilisi - for 3 hours”, the company has begun in August of current year. From the date of the beginning of civil work 12 475 m of new railway track are already made. Last week Rail Track Department of branch "Infrastructure" of “Georgian railway” LLC on railway stages of Mukhiani – Kopitnari and Grakali – Uplistsikhe has made 1 500 meters of new railway track.
> 
> ...


http://www.railway.ge/?action=news&lang=eng&npid=110


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Georgia decides to speed up morning trains to attract more tourists	*
> JANUARY 18, 2012
> Georgia announced on Monday to raise the speed of its morning trains as part of its efforts to attract more tourists.
> 
> ...


URL: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone have a description of the airport line? (wikipedia doesn't have one yet)


----------



## lazany (Oct 17, 2010)

*Tbilisi-Yerevan express*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Blackraven said:


> Does anyone have a description of the airport line? (wikipedia doesn't have one yet)


some info here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=734422


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

double from caucasus thread
found here http://forum.ge/?f=51&showtopic=34405019&st=0
google translated 


> Current Projects:
> 
> 1. Tbilisi by-pass road - a road construction project in the north orliandagiani to allow the transit rolling stock does not pass the city. According to the official site of the railway:
> 
> ...


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tbilisi bypass
http://forum.ge/?showtopic=34405019&view=findpost&p=34193732


>


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

copy from caucasus thread


> BTK (Baku-Tbilisi-Kars) project
> Kartsakhi station
> 
> 
> ...


upd
Akhalkalaki station
















http://forum.ge/?showtopic=34551523&view=findpost&p=39045832


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

The construction of the new tunnel Xashuri - Zestaphoni new railway section, the station Moliti - 2 in the vicinity.








found here

*Tbilisi bypass railroad*
Avchala Bridge 
































tunnel








from here


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

All projects are going to be completed after some dispute.
this is a statement of gerogian railways on the "bypass project"


> JSC "Georgian Railway" makes an announcement
> September 16, 2013
> 
> The JSC Georgian Railway carries out the construction project of the Tbilisi Bypass Railway, project and construction works of which is carried out by Joint Venture (JV) of JSC group of 23 bureau of the Chinese Railway and JSC”Khidmsheni”, according to the established form and rules of the yellow book (FIDIC YELLOW BOOK) of the international federation of engineers-consultants on the basis of the #GR-003 Agreement made on June 14 2010. On the basis of the Agreement with JSC Georgian Railway, made on June 1, 2010, in compliance with the rules of FIDIC YELLOW BOOK, supervision over works provided by the Agreement #GR-003 is carried out by ILF Beratende Ingenieure ZT Gmbh (Leader) consortium with GRE-Gauf Rail Engineering Gmbh &Co. KG
> ...


http://www.railway.ge/?action=news&lang=eng&npid=274


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

BTK (Baku-Tbilisi-Akhalkalaki-Kars) project near Akhalkalaki
http://forum.ge/?showtopic=34551523&view=findpost&p=41302099


> Akhalkalaki station (re-)construction undergo


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

The construction of the new tunnel Xashuri - Zestaphoni new railway section.
http://forum.ge/?showtopic=34551523&view=findpost&p=41325477


>


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

google translated


> Georgian section of the Baku-Tbilisi-Kars railway train to pass at the end of this year
> 
> The Baku-Tbilisi-Kars railway line in the works, 50% completed.
> The commersant.ge-'s the "mark-Kartsakhi Railway" was told.
> ...


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Batumi railway station*
http://forum.ge/?showtopic=34551523&view=findpost&p=41006037
http://forum.ge/?showtopic=34551523&view=findpost&p=40265654


>


----------



## Whama (Oct 14, 2014)

Baku-Tiblisi-Kars Railway project to be ready at the end of 2015 :cheers:

Turkey´s part is already finished in 2014



> *SILK ROAD TO BE RECONSTRUCTED UNDER MODERN TERMS FOR RAILWAYS*
> 
> The Baku-Tbilisi-Kars Railway Line is one of the most important projects for the Modern Silk Road and *Turkey will complete its part of the construction process by the end of the year of 2014*
> 
> ...


http://www.dailysabah.com/money/201...reconstructed-under-modern-terms-for-railways


----------



## Whama (Oct 14, 2014)

The Baku-Tiblisi-Kars Railroad Project

From London to Beijing ( The new Silk Road ) :cheers:


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

They need to change rail width on the way? That is bad


Isnt it cheaper to just ship most of the goods, then to put it on rail, at least China-Europa


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Shenkey said:


> They need to change rail width on the way? That is bad
> 
> 
> Isnt it cheaper to just ship most of the goods, then to put it on rail, at least China-Europa


It depends. Suez Canal have limited capacity, and approach to it lies near Somali hno: Also, trains are faster, even if it's more expensive.


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

Whama said:


> The Baku-Tiblisi-Kars Railroad Project
> 
> From London to Beijing ( The new Silk Road ) :cheers:



who the idiot has attached a map of Georgia without Apxazian region ? (at the 1.27 of the video)


----------



## Whama (Oct 14, 2014)

Shenkey said:


> They need to change rail width on the way? That is bad
> 
> 
> Isnt it cheaper to just ship most of the goods, then to put it on rail, at least China-Europa


Railway is much faster than container ships. And time is money. Goods between Europe and Asia will be transported over Turkey to Azerbaijan. At Baku Container Terminal the goods will be shipped over the caspian see to Turkmenbasi in Turkmenistan. So it will boost the trade between Europe,Turkey,Central Asia and China :cheers:

A new Silk Road will be born.


----------



## Whama (Oct 14, 2014)

tbilisky said:


> who the idiot has attached a map of Georgia without Apxazian region ? (at the 1.27 of the video)


What a silly question.Why you asking me dumbass ? I didn´t make the video.

Maybe it was Putin.


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

Whama said:


> Railway is much faster than container ships. And time is money. Goods between Europe and Asia will be transported over Turkey to Azerbaijan. At Baku Container Terminal the goods will be shipped over the caspian see to Turkmenbasi in Turkmenistan. So it will boost the trade between Europe,Turkey,Central Asia and China :cheers:
> 
> A new Silk Road will be born.


Will it be really faster than using the railway ferry Varna-Poti/Batumi? 

I guess someone else has to answer since Whama is currently BANNED.


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

Whama said:


> What a silly question.Why you asking me dumbass ? I didn´t make the video.
> 
> Maybe it was Putin.



i have not asked you, i just made a remark... search for dumb-asses around you


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

Any news about the Tiblisi Kars railway, is it finished yet? 

Construction seems to be taking forever.:yawn:


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

Not sure if this is correct country forum, but I didn't see one for Abkhazia. Anyway I'm not going to argue politics here.


Sukhumi bound train passing Novi Afon station.


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

And the very pretty Novi Afon station


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../georgian-railway-buys-stadler-kiss-emus.html
> 
> *Georgian Railway buys Stadler Kiss EMUs*
> 25 Apr 2016
> ...


----------

